# tab



## nutpn

I love my tablet,this is a awesome tab,fast too


----------



## 1techydude

Love my VZW Tab bit was wondering if anyone has been able to connect to Kies. I get a communication error saying rebot device. Would like to load 2.3.3 on it but having issues. Thanks in advance


----------



## KhasMek

It's my understanding that the Kies software is still not supported in the USA, however I could have missed an update in that last several months that has changed this situation.

Also, Woot! We has a forum! I'll be posting an alpha of CM7 for us today or tomorrow, as soon as I sort out the internet situation at my current residence. No way am I logging into my build box from my phone. :-D


----------



## 1techydude

Woo Hoo! Been wanting to try CM7 on my tab. Lookin toward to this.


----------



## ianst0028

i just bricked mine grrrrrrrr and now i cant seem to get it back to standard ...... looks like i'm spending my sunday evening unbricking the tab i dont really like :-(


----------



## ericatomars23

I love my galaxy tab  The camera on it is amazing and for my general use it serves its purpose. I mustly use it for games and youtube videos to entertain the kids. Its fast, light weight and the battery life on it is incredible. Plus I got it at a really great price. While I still need a tab with some honeycomb this one serves it's purpose.


----------

